# Must know info



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

This guy is ether the biggest loon in history or the smartest person in history.

It's must know info for any prepper.

It's an hour long but after watching it 5 mins you will have to watch the rest

Moderators; this is the best location I could find for this, move it if you need to. This video is about several topics, not just silver as the head line suggests.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

His conclusions are so juxtaposed to what we are hearing almost daily that I agree with you Tweto, he's either a whack job or his algorithms are totally flawed or the fix is in as I have been saying all along.

God bless us all.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just read an article at cnbc.com that reports that an A.I. program, written by someone else, calculates that Donald Trump will win the election and is more popular than Obama when he won the 2008 election. This same program has successfully predicted the winner of the last 3 elections.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

In the video, he said that Hillary will be "missing" may go with the breaking news that the FBI will reopen the criminal E-mail case against her.

Something else that came up was the FBI saying that there are about a dozen other open criminal cases against the Clintons and that evidence to reopen the E-mail case came out of one of the other investigation.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AdmiralD7S said:


> I don't mean to be a killjoy, but can we stop with the "click bait" thread titles? This is happening a lot more often lately. The content is fine...just use a title that gives me an idea of what the thread is about. Thanks in advance!


Thanks Admiral, I read every post but I would prefer the title to match the post. I even read the post on canning items but I do not cook, unless you count microwave TV dinners (when I was single). :wave:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

AdmiralD7S said:


> I don't mean to be a killjoy, but can we stop with the "click bait" thread titles? This is happening a lot more often lately. The content is fine...just use a title that gives me an idea of what the thread is about. Thanks in advance!


Give me a suggestion on a better thread title!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

On Nov.8 we will know if this guy is right.
That is less then 12 days from now.
I would not bet the farm ether way.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crabapple said:


> On Nov.8 we will know if this guy is right.
> That is less then 12 days from now.
> I would not bet the farm ether way.


 Ten years ago we were going to buy silver. The man said " i'm not going in there counting out $5000 worth of dimes".  So we never bought any precious metals. I'm glad we didn't. Now we can't afford them anyway.

I don't think the world will ever go back to metal barter.:dunno:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think he's hoarding weed too. 
ANYTHING minted in America is likely Federal, hence subject to confiscation.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

He said that Trump would win in a landslide, not exactly but he did win. He also said that Hillary would be missing. She never showed up at the losers party and so far this morning she has been saying she will talk but has cancelled several times and I'm still waiting for her to concede.

After this, I'm thinking that he may not be a loon.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Tweto said:


> ... so far this morning she has been saying she will talk but has cancelled several times and I'm still waiting for her to concede...


Her very last chance to be in the limelight with everyone focus on her. She's going to yak and yak and yak.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Her very last chance to be in the limelight with everyone focus on her. She's going to yak and yak and yak.


She did yak yak and yak. Her VP pick said that the reason she wasn't elected was because she was a woman. Or coarse it didn't have any thing to do with the FBI investigation into the Clinton foundation, Benghazi, her habitual lying, The 30,000 delete E-mails and her unbelievably stupid private severer in her bathroom. Ya, I guess it was because she was a women.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Ten years ago we were going to buy silver. The man said " i'm not going in there counting out $5000 worth of dimes".  So we never bought any precious metals. I'm glad we didn't. Now we can't afford them anyway.
> 
> I don't think the world will ever go back to metal barter.:dunno:


The world will always barter with what they have, for what they want.
This is the meaning of barter.

I have a little of everything, but more copper then gold, more brass then lead, more aluminum & steel then silver.
Once I finish setting up my smelting & blacksmith shop, I will be ready to make what I need.


----------

